

Websites Built with Kohana PHP - neovive
http://www.mostinspired.com/blog/2009/10/09/10-websites-built-with-kohana/

======
neovive
As a long time Kohana user, it really does make working with PHP much cleaner
and faster. It takes the best architectural aspects of CI and adds some
excellent functionality (full OOP, ORM, cascading filesystem, Events, Auth
module).

The Kohana framework is actually at a critical turning point. Check
<http://dev.kohanaphp.com/> for more information. The version 2.x codebase has
been optimized in the 2.4 release (cleaned up libraries, enhanced DB library
and ORM). The new 3.x codebase was completely rewritten from the ground up by
the BDFL and is currently managed on GitHub (<http://github.com/kohana>). 3.x
was just released
(<http://forum.kohanaphp.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=3479>) and supports the
HMVC design pattern and is shaping up to be an amazing framework. A new
website for Kohana for both 2.x and 3.x (aka KO3) is close to being released
along with complete docs for 3.x.

For those interested in a quick preview of the code: KO3 API
(<http://www.kerkness.ca/ko3/index.php/guide/api>) KO3 User Guide - Work In
Progress (<http://www.kerkness.ca/ko3/index.php/guide>)

~~~
percept
Thanks for the info.

How stable is Kohana? I'm building a project with PHP/CI right now, because I
need something boring and stable that's cross-platform and easily installed by
enterprise users (when I'm hosting I'd rather use RuPy).

Edit: That's considering it's just undergone a major transformation; I mean
more in general and with regard to future direction.

~~~
neovive
The 2.4 version that is due to be released shortly is an updated version of
the 2.3 branch which is stable. The 3.x is a complete rewrite is likely to be
less stable. I haven't used 3.x for a project yet, but it does look
interesting.

Here is a good discussion on the subject:
[http://forum.kohanaphp.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=3477...](http://forum.kohanaphp.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=3477&page=1#Item_5)

------
peoplerock
I think some _balanced_ discussion about Kohana v. CodeIgniter would be
helpful on HN.

I haven't followed the debate, but I do find it interesting that the Kohana
article on Wikipedia is being evaluated for possible deletion because all
(nearly all?) contributors to its K v. CI debate are "developers of K"
according to the WP discussion page:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Kohana_\(web_framework\))

~~~
neovive
The comparison between the frameworks was more relevant at the initial fork,
when Kohana was simply a PHP5 port of CI with a additional functionality.
However, at this point in time, the code bases have diverged to the point
where no more CI code currently exists in Kohana. Some of the underlying
architectural concepts are still shared between CI and Kohana 2.x, but Kohana
3.x has diverged even further.

------
jrockway
What actual information does this provide? A beautiful UI is orthogonal to the
web framework in use. Let's see some code.

~~~
iisbum
That really wasn't the purpose of the article. I was trying to raise the
awareness and interest in Kohana by showcasing some websites that are built in
Kohana.

When I first mention that I use Kohana or am going to use Kohana on a project,
the first question is usually do you have any examples of sites built with it?
So I was answering that question by blog post that hopefully others would find
useful too.

------
alabut
Kohana looks promising, never heard of it before.

From Wikipedia: "The principal reason for the fork was to create a more
community-based web application framework as many users were frustrated with
CodeIgniter's lack of bug fixes and inclusion of new features requested by the
community."

~~~
aliem
Kohana is a very nice project when you are forced to use PHP to develop a
webapp, it's quite simple to use and fast.

The community forums are active and friendly, the only lack I saw (some time
ago) was the documentation, but the code is very clean and well documented
with concise and clean comments.

I used it right before my complete switch to RoR, I was happy with it, but php
is still the big poorly designed language-mess which has always been.

~~~
vlorch
...though Kohana 'suggests' some good practices, it doesn't force anything. So
its still possible to work on a project where a lot of the 'wtf' php allows to
happen still come up, albeit just inside a more sensible way of organizing
things. The good intentions of your fellow developer still dictate the wtfs-
per-minute..

~~~
iisbum
This is not a issue isolated to Kohana and PHP, its affects all languages and
frameworks.

------
Ixiaus
Yay for Kohana on Hacker News!

------
paraschopra
I personally like FlourishLib - simple, no-brainer, doesn't come into your
coding style. The programmer of that framework does excellent support as all.

~~~
dshah
Indeed, Will does a great job and is very passionate. Have met him on a couple
of occasions.

Having said that, Flourish isn't (and isn't trying to be) a framework like CI
or Kohana.

